# ISO a use for spinach stems



## whole milk (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone else stem their spinach?  After I've a tub full of stems that usually get thrown away with a handfull left for soup stock.  Any suggestions on how I can make a dish out of them or what I might be able to add them to?

Thanks,


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2008)

If it's young spinach no, I use them.  Bigger leaves yes, if I am using in a salad, no if I am sauteeing.  You could use them for a vegetable stock though.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 8, 2008)

Cream of spinach soup? Spinach puree?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 8, 2008)

you could chop and add to mashed potatoes for a champ or colcannon type thing.

they're also good blanched and tossed in sesame oil.

hmm, i guess chooped and added to a soft cheese stuffing for chicken or chops.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2008)

Add them to basil when you make pesto.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 8, 2008)

Use in stir fry,


----------

